
Blockchain's present opportunity: data interchange standardization - ivoras
https://steemit.com/blockchain/@ivoras/blockchain-s-present-opportunity-data-interchange-standardisation
======
westurner
What are the current standards efforts for blockchain data interchange?

W3C JSON-LD, ld-signatures + lds-merkleproof2017 (normalize the data before
signing it so that the signature is representation-independent (JSONLD, RDFa,
RDF, n-triples)), W3C DID Decentralized Identifiers, W3C Verifiable Claims,
Blockcerts.org

W3C Credentials Community Group:
[https://w3c-ccg.github.io/community/work_items.html#draft-
sp...](https://w3c-ccg.github.io/community/work_items.html#draft-
specifications-and-reports) (DID, Multihash (IETF), [...])

"Blockchain Credential Resources; a gist"
[https://gist.github.com/westurner/4345987bb29fca700f52163c33...](https://gist.github.com/westurner/4345987bb29fca700f52163c339a270f)

Specifically for payments:

[https://www.w3.org/TR/?title=payment](https://www.w3.org/TR/?title=payment)
(the W3C Payment Request API standardizes browser UI payment/checkout
workflows)

ILP: Interledger Protocol [https://interledger.org/rfcs/0027-interledger-
protocol-4/](https://interledger.org/rfcs/0027-interledger-protocol-4/)

~~~
westurner
> _W3C JSON-LD_

[https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld/](https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld/) (JSON-LD 1.0)

[https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld11/](https://www.w3.org/TR/json-ld11/) (JSON-LD
1.1)

> _ld-signatures + lds-merkleproof2017 (normalize the data before signing it
> so that the signature is representation-independent (JSONLD, RDFa, RDF,
> n-triples))_

[https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/ld-signatures/](https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/ld-
signatures/)

[https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/lds-
merkleproof2017/](https://w3c-dvcg.github.io/lds-merkleproof2017/) (2017
Merkle Proof Linked Data Signature Suite)

> _W3C DID Decentralized Identifiers_

[https://w3c-ccg.github.io/did-primer/](https://w3c-ccg.github.io/did-primer/)

>> _A Decentralized Identifier (DID) is a new type of identifier that is
globally unique, resolveable with high availability, and cryptographically
verifiable. DIDs are typically associated with cryptographic material, such as
public keys, and service endpoints, for establishing secure communication
channels. DIDs are useful for any application that benefits from self-
administered, cryptographically verifiable identifiers such as personal
identifiers, organizational identifiers, and identifiers for Internet of
Things scenarios. For example, current commercial deployments of W3C
Verifiable Credentials heavily utilize Decentralized Identifiers to identify
people, organizations, and things and to achieve a number of security and
privacy-protecting guarantees._

> _W3C Verifiable Claims_

[https://github.com/w3c/verifiable-claims](https://github.com/w3c/verifiable-
claims)

[https://w3c.github.io/vc-data-model/](https://w3c.github.io/vc-data-model/)
(Data Model)

[https://w3c.github.io/vc-use-cases/](https://w3c.github.io/vc-use-cases/)
(Use Cases: Education, Healthcare, Professional Credentials, Legal Identity,)

> _Blockcerts.org_

[https://blockcerts.org/](https://blockcerts.org/)

